# Las Vegas up to three nights, Nov 23



## denverbob (Oct 10, 2013)

Wanted: At least one bedroom in Las Vegas. On or near strip preferred. Looking for Saturday night, November 23. Would consider adding Thursday and Friday nights (Nov 21-22) also. email or PM. Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 10, 2013)

There are Grandview L.V. 1 or 2 bedroom units that encompass those dates included in the current $199/week sale at RCI.

Jim


----------



## denverbob (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm no longer a member of RCI. Is there another way to take advantage of these deals?
Bob


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 10, 2013)

If you have a friend with rci you can rent through their acct


----------



## denverbob (Oct 11, 2013)

I have checked with several timeshare owners that I know, and none use RCI. I am in need of a 'friend' who has an RCI membership and would be willing to book the Wyndham listed above for the week ending Sunday, November 24 (Sun-Sun). If the price is the same, I would prefer the 2 bedroom unit.

Please contact me privately, by email or PM, and we can work this out. I will make it worth your time.

Thank you
Bob


----------



## herillc (Oct 11, 2013)

I believe that $199 sale was over yesterday.


----------



## herillc (Oct 11, 2013)

Never mind... Sale is extended till today!


----------



## herillc (Oct 11, 2013)

denverbob said:


> I have checked with several timeshare owners that I know, and none use RCI. I am in need of a 'friend' who has an RCI membership and would be willing to book the Wyndham listed above for the week ending Sunday, November 24 (Sun-Sun). If the price is the same, I would prefer the 2 bedroom unit.
> 
> Please contact me privately, by email or PM, and we can work this out. I will make it worth your time.
> 
> ...



It is not Wyndham, it is grandview which is also gold crown.


----------



## denverbob (Oct 11, 2013)

It does not have to be Wyndham, but would prefer nearer the strip than the Grandview. Will new sales start when these expire? How does this work on RCI?


----------

